# To Parrotletzoo, Jedikeet, Parrotletsrock, and a few others



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

You guys are a bad influence! All this GCC talk has made me want one and it doesn't help that someone on a Facebook forum randomly pm'd me saying they have pineapple babies. I guess she saw me liking some pics? Who knows...sigh


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Ut oh... I'm in trouble on this forum too? Now I'm scared to go look at TP'lets...lol


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I think that a lovely pineapple GC would round up your flock nicely *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Amber,

It appears the multiple enablers are going to give you lots of encouragement so my feeble efforts may all be for naught...

However, in the interest of trying to keep things a little more balanced, I'll offer the wisdom of these two threads:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=50806

Although this article was written with regard to getting another "budgie" I believe the concepts can easily be adapted for a conure in this case. 

http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=155266*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Are you referring to Green Cheek Conure? We have a pet store that sells completely tame ones and they are beautiful


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

Hi Cozette,
What sort of temperament are you expecting in a GCC? They can be nippers. And they require lots and lots of attention. They are amazing little acrobats - just like our budgies - love toys, like to shred things, Love Water and bathtime (you'll never shower alone again). Although they are supposed to be the quietest conure, they can still crank up the volume. Just sayin' and of course the people who love em, love em to pieces"!!!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Mikey Did It said:


> Hi Cozette,
> What sort of temperament are you expecting in a GCC? They can be nippers. And they require lots and lots of attention. They are amazing little acrobats - just like our budgies - love toys, like to shred things, Love Water and bathtime (you'll never shower alone again). Although they are supposed to be the quietest conure, they can still crank up the volume. Just sayin' and of course the people who love em, love em to pieces"!!!


Everything Nedra has said is quite true and they are extremely intelligent! My Drogon is quite an escape artist - his cage has a total of 7 slide openings and I must secure each one to prevent him from coming out on his own, because he is always smart enough to let himself out of any one that's unlocked! They aren't as loud as sun conures but they can mimick the calls of other birds nearby and be equally noisy. My 2 tiels flock call a lot during the day so Drogon always join in, and he also does a loud clack-clack-clack to get my attention if I leave his presence for an extended period of time.

The males can also be great talkers and their personalities are very similar to macaws, so get yourself one too!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

My green cheek is a pineapple and I suspect female due to mutation and vocalizations. She does not mimic and is very quiet! Much quieter than my tiel and budgies, even quieter than my parrotlet. However her pitch bothers my son, lîke nails on a chalkboard to him. I got her at 3 months old and she was housed temporarily in a budgie cage 18x21 inches. Within 1hour of being in the cage she had popped the door open and escaped...lol she trotted over to hubby and I very proud of herself. Luckily her HQ flight cage was in a few days later.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Mikey Did It said:


> Hi Cozette,
> What sort of temperament are you expecting in a GCC? They can be nippers. And they require lots and lots of attention. They are amazing little acrobats - just like our budgies - love toys, like to shred things, Love Water and bathtime (you'll never shower alone again). Although they are supposed to be the quietest conure, they can still crank up the volume. Just sayin' and of course the people who love em, love em to pieces"!!!


I have parrotlets so I think they are similar in the nippiness department. How much is lots and lots of attention?


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Cozette said:


> I have parrotlets so I think they are similar in the nippiness department. How much is lots and lots of attention?


Once they become attached to you they will miss your presence if you're gone for an hour of so and will call out or try to look for you. You'd pretty much have to be like a surrogate mother on call 24/7


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

WOW these enablers have done a mighty fine job here


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're so right, Cathy. I know Amber was really just looking for validation and they sure provided it! :laughing:*


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*This thread made me chuckle! Is there no hope for some of us? :laughing:*


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Pretty boy said:


> WOW these enablers have done a mighty fine job here





FaeryBee said:


> *You're so right, Cathy. I know Amber was really just looking for validation and they sure provided it! :laughing:*


The green cheek shall RULE THE WORLD!! Mwahahahaaa


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I do really want one, but I don't know that Ill get one right now anyway.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Jedikeet said:



Once they become attached to you they will miss your presence if you're gone for an hour of so and will call out or try to look for you. You'd pretty much have to be like a surrogate mother on call 24/7

Click to expand...

Wow, that is super needy :scare: Unless you get two, of course :evil:*


----------

